

SaaS Happiness Analytics: Why You Should Measure Net Promoter Score - pklien
http://blog.fanexam.com/why-your-saas-needs-the-net-promoter-score-to-measure-customer-satisfaction/

======
pklien
Most SaaS platforms have at least half a dozen of analytics tools to measure
every single behavior. But most don't actually engage the client directly
using a customer sentiment framework, like Net Promoter Score. This type of
feedback is crucial for company growth.

